# FIGHT and randoms!



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)




----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Great pictures! I love the one with her nose under water. They look like they had a blast!


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Great pictures! I love the one with her nose under water. They look like they had a blast!


I was going to say the same thing-- 

Your dogs look like they have some good outlets for their energy--- and they do look like they have TONS of energy!

Also- that first pic could really scare some small children...it's intense!


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

awsome pics! what fun!


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks guys! 

NYD; I always try and have something for them to do so they don't get bored. We do a lot of different things. Lol, I love the first pic.

Also, I love the nose photo too. It's a favorite of mine.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

It amazes me that they can look so vicious and scary in some pictures and just like sweet little angels in others!!

Absolutely love the photo's, thanks for sharing!!!


----------

